# Large Diameter Arrow Used to Take ASA Pro/Am Title (Jeff Hopkins/Easton)



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Good to see Jeff is still on top. Good to see someone other than Gold Tip win a 3D title. 

London, Kentucky—Archery pro, Jeff Hopkins, had his game dialed in this weekend as he took the top spot at the ASA Pro/Am in London, Kentucky.... http://www.eastonarchery.com/Jeff-Hopkins


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

HA....They talk about the Full Bore then upload a photo ofJeff shooting Eclipse's in blue.....lol.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

S4 300-60 said:


> HA....They talk about the Full Bore then upload a photo ofJeff shooting Eclipse's in blue.....lol.


And that is what he normally shoots. I didn't see his rig this weekend but I've never seen him shoot Full Bore's before.


----------



## RJseniorpro (Jan 12, 2009)

It's an old picture, he is shooting tru ball, apex 8, aluminum shafts,, all 3 wrong.....


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

RJseniorpro said:


> It's an old picture, he is shooting tru ball, apex 8, aluminum shafts,, all 3 wrong.....


It's kinda funny that they wouldn't actually get a pic of his current rig and arrows......?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I might bet good money he was NOT shooting aluminum. I watched the shoot down and I'm fairly certain I was looking at carbon shafts through the binos.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> I might bet good money he was NOT shooting aluminum. I watched the shoot down and I'm fairly certain I was looking at carbon shafts through the binos.


I know he used to shoot aluminums in 3D, except for one year where he dabbled with the 10s for a couple shoots. I honestly do not know what he is shooting this year though. and there are really no good photos on the ASA site to see what Jeff is actually shooting right now.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

He is shooting the Full bores! I watched him cut them at the local shop I go to where he often goes. Now he was not shooting them when he won Florida, but he has been since then!


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

photo from NextLevelArchery facebook page, check out their page for lots of other great photos!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

edgerat said:


> photo from NextLevelArchery facebook page, check out their page for lots of other great photos!


Diffiantly B Stinger stabilizers. What release is he using?

DB


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

It may be a Scott Ibex but can't tell for sure. It definitely looks like a thumb release though.


----------



## james1551 (Nov 2, 2010)

its a ibex


----------



## bowtexan (Oct 26, 2010)

And a CBE sight. I just bought one! I'll be a pro in no time now!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Congrats Jeff .I got to talk with him last weekend ,he is always a great guy to talk to .


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

He's da best


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Ibex is TOPS on the list at Scott... So says Eric


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Can you even purchase an Ibex??


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

look at how he is holding his release, he is holding the release in his last fingers, his "trigger" finger is not being used.... something different...


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

damnyankee said:


> Can you even purchase an Ibex??


Only if you find a used one right now. 

Scott is working to release a new thumb trigger for next year.


Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Seems more and more of the top shots aren't afraid to use a thumb trigger on occasion........... I knew they'd catch up to what I was doing! :becky:


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

It looks like there are no labels on Jeff's arrows. Why would that be?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

darton3d said:


> It looks like there are no labels on Jeff's arrows. Why would that be?


Hmm, is there a new Easton arrow on the horizon?!!?! Or did he just remove the label like I did on my spot shooting X-Jammer -27's. Many of the labels were worn from the blade rest or smudged up from cleaning the shaft with acetone for refletching.


----------

